# Canon A310 vs. A75



## Lord_Istari (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mir für Schnappschüsse, Parties, etc mal ne "preiswerte" digitale zulegen, da mir die gute zu Schade dafür ist. Nun suche ich schon ne Weile und lese auch einiges und stehe nun vor der Frage, welche ich nehmen soll.

Canon Power Shot A310 (für ca. 170 €) oder
Canon Power Shat A 75 (für ca. 270 €)?

Lohnt es sich wirklich, für Schnappschüsse die 100€ mehr zu investieren?
Hat vielleicht mal wer nen paar Aufnahmen von einer dieser Cams, damit man sich die Qualität mal ansehen kann?

mfg
Istari


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

für schnappschüsse kann ich dir die a310 nicht empfehlen da sie keinen optischen zoom besitzt und du somit keine möglichkeiten hasst irgendwie mehr oder weniger aufs bild zu bekommen ...

ich kann dir die a60 empfehlen diese ist ziehmlich billig  149€ bei amazon (versandkostenfrei)

hatt zwar nur 2 megapixel aber super bildqualität (es kommt nich nur auf die megapixel an) ... für prints wird die cam auch reichen zwar nur für fotogröße und nicht für a4 (min. 6 mp) aber ich schätze mal mehr willst du auch nich... 

*Technische Daten:*
2.0 Megapixel CCD • max.1600x1200 Pixel • optischer Zoom (35-105mm) • 2,5x digitaler Zoom • 1,5" Farb-LCD-TFT • Compact Flash Typ I Slot • USB 1.1

*Liste bei Geizhals:* 
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a48077.html


----------



## Lord_Istari (4. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Antwort!

Das ganze kommt ja meinen eigenen Vorlieben sehr entgegen, da ich selber auch nicht unbedingt dran dachte, für das bißchen mehr 270€ zu zahlen...


----------

